# Any other fans of the Trailer Park Boys?



## mista_mo (23 Jul 2004)

I had no idea what a good show this was till I sat down and watched it. Great writing, and acting. Probiblly the funniest show I have ever seen. One of my favourite lines is the following:

"Knock knock."

"Who's there?"

"Get the f**k off the stage!"


----------



## Scott (23 Jul 2004)

"A Samscranch got him boys.....the dirty bastard"

"Here comes Captain Ar$#hole and his trusty sidekick Fat Fu*&"

"Looks like you were pullin' yer goalie to me"

"Me and Lucy have a plutonium relationship"


----------



## Sundborg (23 Jul 2004)

That show is made in Nova Scotia correct?  Does anyone know where it is filmed at?  Like the location?


----------



## K. Ash (23 Jul 2004)

not sure about location..I know its somewhere in the maritimes...


I like Bubbles that guy cracks me up...."a dope shed is no place for a kitty"


----------



## patt (23 Jul 2004)

Sundborg said:
			
		

> That show is made in Nova Scotia correct?   Does anyone know where it is filmed at?   Like the location?



ive herd its made in the trailer park in lower sacville


----------



## nbk (24 Jul 2004)

That show is really fantastic. It restored my faith in Canadian comedy. Best half hour comedy since Kids in the Hall. Although the new show Corner Gas is pretty good as well.


----------



## muskrat89 (24 Jul 2004)

I caught the last ten minutes of an episode the other night. On "BBCAmerica" or some such channel  lol. It certainly looked interesting, but I couldn't tell if it was a comedy or not. Guess I'm getting old. Some guys was leaving the trailer park, but changed his mind....


----------



## mista_mo (24 Jul 2004)

bubbles is my second favourite character..next to Ricky.

"F**k off Julian, those are the good chicken fingers! 8 bucks! You want me to get sasperella?"

Lol. Ricky is just so damn funny.


----------



## K. Ash (24 Jul 2004)

lol...c'mon Ricky is just a dumbass...bubbles is the genious out of the three. (As far as smarts go on that show)


See the one where Mr. Lahey (sp?) tells Julian to watch out for the shit hawks? Bubbles freaked out..."Oh no Julien the goddamn shit hawks are circling" omg I lauged my ass off.


----------



## Scott (25 Jul 2004)

Corner Gas is destined to have a cult following.

TPB has had several locations. They were in Lower Sackville but they were also in Dartmouth right in the Northbrook area, look in some shots from the first two seasons and you'll see the NSPI stacks in the background. From what I have heard the show is now shot out by Cole Harbour, makes sense seeing as the boys were at the old Ralph's one night and the KOD looks like the one in Cole Harbour. 

Cheers

"Ricky, I've gotta take care of my kitty, he drank garbage juice and now he's got the sh**'s"


----------



## mista_mo (27 Jul 2004)

I always thought it was just shot in Nova Scotia..


----------



## Limpy (1 Aug 2004)

I tell ya I've been at BMQ for a month I'm between BMQ and SQ and have time off, man I sure do miss Trailer Park Boys.


----------



## Scott (1 Aug 2004)

I love when Bubbles gets mad and yells C&#@sucker!! I roar everytime he gets going.

Did you guys know that Bubbles used to play in a top 40 band from New Glasgow called Candlebox? They had a couple of good tunes in the mid 90's, check em out


----------



## Limpy (1 Aug 2004)

"Ricky if ya love something, let it go. If it comes back to ya, you own it, If it dosen't, ya never did and your an a$$h@le"

Definatly my favorite Bubbles quote.


----------



## Figure11 (7 Aug 2004)

Limpy said:
			
		

> I tell ya I've been at BMQ for a month I'm between BMQ and SQ and have time off, man I sure do miss Trailer Park Boys.



The good news is that the first 2 seasons are available on DVD from Blockbuster. I would imagine that more recent episodes will soon follow and you will be able to purchase them from any video store.

My favourite TPB one liner:
RICKY to MR LAHEY: " You can take the boat to f***offny land!"


----------



## casing (10 Aug 2004)

It's really beginning to get a strong following in the US as well.  Apparently it's been filmed in Dartmouth, Halifax, and Lower Sackville (such an appropriate name for this show) at various points.


----------



## Limpy (1 Sep 2004)

I'am back from BMQ/SQ this summer and all I can say about Trailer Park Boys back on course is that I can do an excellent Bubbles voice and once the Staff found out that I could do this they wanted me to speak to them all the time in that voice. Thank god that wasn't the case or I would have had no vocal cords left.


----------



## Gayson (23 Sep 2004)

My favorite part of that show was when Ricky and Julien ran that bootleg gas station in the trailer park.  Syphoning (sp?) gas for julien and ricky, trevor and his bud get gas poisoning.  Seeing them in court with the respirator was so funny.

Also the episode when bubbles shack gets burnt down was pretty good too.


----------



## perry (4 Jan 2005)

The 1st season of the show was filmed in a trailer park just outside of halifax NS 
the other seasons have been filmed in their built park just outside off truro NS


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (4 Jan 2005)

There is a Trailor Park in Sydney, Nova Scotia called Heather Trailor park, around the MountainView Area. I had many friends there, and all I can think of when watching the show is them and the absolutely retarded things that went on there. The show isnt as far fetched as most would think.... ;D :


----------



## mo-litia (4 Jan 2005)

RICKY: Merry Christmas . . . who's drunk right now?   . . . come on, you're in f*****g church, don't lie - who's drunk right now?

(Hands go up thoughout church)

RICKY: Just what I thought. Now, who in here is f*****g stoned right now?

This show has the funniest Christmas special I have ever seen! 

Anybody wanna buy a Xmas tree? ;D


----------



## Ghost (8 Jan 2005)

How about the episode where they steal food for the wedding and Ricky is passed out in the SUV and when they go in to rob the supermarket Ricky wakes up and goes to buy some smokes and then they start shooting at each other.  Then they come out of the store with some food and alot of bananas LOL.

The rub and tug episode was also pretty funny.

"Hi were here from Toronto for the garbage truck convention"


----------



## Alex252 (8 Jan 2005)

I always liked the Steve French episode, or the one where Julian has to look after his neighbors cat. 8)


----------



## winchable (8 Jan 2005)

The guy who is Mr. Leahy was my casting agent when I was a kid and trying to "make it big"

A guy I work with lives at the trailer park where they used to shoot before they built their own (somewhere in Cole Harbour I heard) and from what I hear, it really Isn't as far fetched as many people would have you believe.
Just all of the odd random characters.

I'm actually not a huuuuuge fan of the show, the christmas episode was good, Corner Gas is hilarious though.


----------



## Sapper24 (8 Jan 2005)

Oh man I'd have to say that the 97' Christmas Epidose and the Episode when Ricky has to look after his daughter and a dog or something and his daughter shoots him in the ass are my favorite 2 episodes...


----------



## Danjanou (8 Jan 2005)

If you're a fan of TPB then check out the new CBC series *The Tournament* on Mondays before Rick Mercer, very similar in style.


----------



## Sapper24 (8 Jan 2005)

How is it similar in Style isn't it about hockey or something? By the looks of the preview it seemed kinda like a serious tv show, but I could be wrong I've never seen it.


----------



## mo-litia (8 Jan 2005)

That episode when Julian and Ricky stole all of that vodka and were having J-Rock selling it . . . was that the same episode when they opened the illegal 'club' in the trailer park?

Sorry to ask, but I seem to equate this show with excessive alcohol consumption for some odd reason . . .  :blotto:


----------



## Danjanou (9 Jan 2005)

Sapper24 said:
			
		

> How is it similar in Style isn't it about hockey or something? By the looks of the preview it seemed kinda like a serious tv show, but I could be wrong I've never seen it.



Yean it's suppose to be a low budget "documentary" about a junior hockey tournament, but the style and humour is similar. Some of the hockey parents chartacters could be lifted right out of the trailer park.


----------



## Sapper24 (9 Jan 2005)

Okay I understand now, so some of the parents characters are like the characters from the trailer park boys


----------



## Danjanou (10 Jan 2005)

Yup


----------



## Wizard of OZ (18 Jan 2005)

Lahey and Ricky make the show, Bubbles is great but in most episodes is just the boys concious.   

The crap Rope, the crap "O" Cane geez everthing has to do with S..t

The episode with Concky has to be the best all time, when ricky glues the rag to his nose and the truck to his hand god i nearly fell of the couch from laughing so hard.

Every sunday on ShowCase and Thursdays for the repet.   Never miss it.

Show Case has a link i will get it and post it here for all who are interested.


http://www.showcase.ca/trailerparkboys/features/


----------



## Bartok5 (19 Jan 2005)

The best excrement-related "Lahey-ism" of all time:

"Ricky and Julian are loading up a double-barrelled sh%t machine-gun with a hair trigger, and its pointed right at their own heads!"

What a great show.  It doesn't matter how many times I've seen an episode - they still crack me up.


----------



## Goober (19 Jan 2005)

They are headed to the silver screen now too. They hit it big in the US.


----------



## Marty (8 Mar 2005)

Sat Mar 5, 6:40 PM ET


HALIFAX (CP) - Addiction to video lottery gambling will be added to the vices portrayed on the popular television program Trailer Park Boys in the show's fifth season.



Actor John Dunsworth, known for his role as the power-tripping Jim Lahey on the show, said Saturday that residents of the park will become hooked on the gaming machines.

The social problems portrayed will strike many as art resembling real life in Nova Scotia, where the program is produced.

Dunsworth, 58, is a self-admitted VLT gambling addict who is now lending his name to campaigns to have the 4,000 government-owned machines outlawed in the province.

He has said he's been hooked on VLTs for over five years and has lost thousands of dollars a year compulsively pumping loonies into the boxes.

The successful actor and casting director said his character in the series is typically devious in his response to the problem.

"Mr. Lahey sees the problem in the (trailer) park," he said.

"It becomes apparent in season five that one of the people in the park does have a problem and Jim Lahey being Jim Lahey of course, instead of trying to alleviate the situation and give them help, he'll try to exploit the situation to his own ends."

The machines were at the centre of political debate in the legislature this week, with the opposition Liberal Leader Francis MacKenzie calling for removal of the province's 4,000 machines by 2008.

The Liberals say the $133 million the province expects to earn from VLT profits this year pales in comparison to the sum it shells out for social assistance to help the families of addicts.

Tory Premier John Hamm has refused to order the province's gambling agency to pull the VLTs, arguing it will simply drive them into the black market.

But Dunsworth, who attended a Saturday meeting of a new coalition working to rid Nova Scotia of the gaming machines, said the Liberal party has a point.

"These machines, everything people say about them - that they're crack cocaine, that the government is addicted to gambling revenue - it's all true."

"Without the machine available, addictions will be cut down," he said.

Debbie Langille, a 51-year-old recovering VLT addict, said the actor's support on the issue is helping raise its profile.

"I hope we can get more people who are in the public eye to come out," she said.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (8 Mar 2005)

How ironic...


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (29 Jun 2005)

does anyone know if there were Canadain forces troops in the final episode of season 4?
I was think this because when you look at it, some of the swat guys are wearing cadpat and the weapons the have look to be C7's.


----------



## Pearson (29 Jun 2005)

fav Bubbles quote....referring to his rocket..
"does it go high??..... Does the tin man have a sheet metal ......?"
use your imagination

fell off the coach
 ;D


----------



## Taylor187 (29 Jun 2005)

You can get the first four seasons off the Showcase website (if you dont mind buying things over the net).

Episode 1 and 2 comes in a double set, 3 and four are seperate. They come with a few out takes here and there but not much. I would of expected some insane out takes but I have not seen much.

Favorite episode is Conky for sure, and I cant wait for season 5 to hit dvd. I missed most of the episodes.

Oh by the way, in 2006 the Trailer Park Boys movie is coming out. Normally movies are where all the censors are gone and you can say/do anything you want, but they already do that! I wonder what they are going to do on the movie? Hardcore nudity or something?


----------



## Zartan (29 Jun 2005)

Actually, the show started out as a movie. If I remember correctly, it was premiered in 1999. It was filmed in black and white. From what I've seen of it, it lacked Bubbles.

Also, the band Bubbles was in was called "Sandbox". Their CD, "Bionic", is fairly common in pawn shops.


----------



## Taylor187 (29 Jun 2005)

Zartan said:
			
		

> Actually, the show started out as a movie. If I remember correctly, it was premiered in 1999. It was filmed in black and white. From what I've seen of it, it lacked Bubbles.
> 
> Also, the band Bubbles was in was called "Sandbox". Their CD, "Bionic", is fairly common in pawn shops.



You are correct, but they all a full feature movie with a 5million dollar budget coming out in 06.


----------



## patt (29 Jun 2005)

Zartan said:
			
		

> Actually, the show started out as a movie. If I remember correctly, it was premiered in 1999. It was filmed in black and white. From what I've seen of it, it lacked Bubbles.
> 
> Also, the band Bubbles was in was called "Sandbox". Their CD, "Bionic", is fairly common in pawn shops.



forgot to mention that some of the names changed also. i cant wait until the next movie comes out...


----------



## Gouki (29 Jun 2005)

Some of them were changed yeah but they elude to it in the series (for instance, Randy being known as Patrick)

I hope the movie isn't changed... by that I mean I want to see the same "home shot" type of footage - doing otherwise would ruin TPB's feel. But, they've been really good up to this point and have stayed with what works so I have faith they won't do anything stupid or make stupid changes in the movie. I can't wait for it either


----------



## Tpr.Orange (29 Jun 2005)

"Im the green bastard from parts unknown"

Rub chicken wing on layhey's glasses. 

"hey trevor you alright? Actually I dont give a F*ck"


I love that show and i cant get enough.


----------



## infamous_p (30 Jun 2005)

Mr. Lahey, drunk out of his mind, approaching Julian and Bubbles with a broken cigarette hanging out of his mouth and two tanks of propane in his hands.

Mr. Lahey: (singing) "Propane, propane. Propane, propane. Propane, propane. Propane, propane. Propane, propane."

Bubbles: (slowly guiding Mr. Lahey back in the other direction, singing along with him to calm him down) "Propane, propane. Propane, propane. Propane, propane. Propane, pro ... JULIAN what in the **** was HE on?!?!"

*****************************************

Mr. Lahey approaching Julian and Bubbles, as they are preparing to "re-market" stolen barbeques.

Mr. Lahey: "The sh** hawks are comin'."

*Mr. Lahey leaves*

Bubbles:  "Julian, what's a sh** hawk? Is it some kinda shitty bird that swoops down and puts poop onto ya?"


----------



## Zartan (1 Jul 2005)

Conky episode is the best

"Holy shit! Purple squirrels!"

"It looks like Bubbles has wings and is wrestling Mike Bullard!"


----------



## Gouki (1 Jul 2005)

"Bubbles .. do you know what a sh-t barometer is?"

Let's not forget the subsequent sh-t wind ghosts from that.

Then the

"my f--kin thoughts have ... feelings of their own too Bubbles"
"Ricky .. what are you talking about"
"I dunno Bubbles .. I dunno"


----------



## PPCLI Guy (1 Jul 2005)

We have asked for the TPB to come and visit us in AStan this Dec as part of CANCON - ealry indicatiuons from their manager is that they will take time off from shooting a movie to come visit us - amazing what you get when you ask, huh?


----------



## patt (1 Jul 2005)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> We have asked for the TPB to come and visit us in AStan this Dec as part of CANCON - ealry indicatiuons from their manager is that they will take time off from shooting a movie to come visit us - amazing what you get when you ask, huh?



thats gonna be an awsome party.


----------



## foxtwo (1 Jul 2005)

I love the line when bubbles is like
" and you go to jail, and im left here all by myself... Sh*t hawks flying around... Sh*t ropes coming after me... Sh*tty this and sh*tty that!" 

 ;D


----------



## CaptPilk (1 Jul 2005)

Mr. Lahey, don't you think that's the liquor talking? 

Randy, I am the liquor...

God, I love that show!  

G!


----------



## Gouki (1 Jul 2005)

Oh now how did I forget that quote?? That was one of the best!

When they showed the title of the episode and it said that ... you just know it was gonna be good


----------



## honestyrules (1 Jul 2005)

I love that show!!!!!!!!

I enjoyed to watch the "special features" on the DVDs as well.

The producer mention that them guys aren't really actors, "they don't have to force it, it's the way they are". He said that it takes 1 or 2 shoots for a scene and that's it, it's good to go!

Just hope that Hollywood won't f... it up and the movie will represent what we're used to...


----------



## Gouki (2 Jul 2005)

Well they haven't sold out yet despite numerous offers and the producers said they want to keep it Canadian, so so far their track record is good


----------



## karl28 (2 Jul 2005)

TPB are the best my fav episode is the one with Conky. I have to buy the season on DVD when I get the chance .


----------



## ARMY ISSUE (8 Jul 2005)

"Bottle Kids!!!"


----------



## Sf2 (9 Jul 2005)

I'm a huge fan...have 4 seasons on DVD.

The show was filmed in Sackville, but then moved after the real supervisor was afraid of damaging the reputation of the park.  They do have a set up near Cole Harbour, 20 minutes north of Eastern Passage.  Seen it with my own eyes before security told us to leave (look for the "ricky" mobile to have a giant canadian flag painted on it in the movie).

When I was out there last we went on a TPB reality tour - we saw the first season trailer park, King of Donairs, Trinity's old school, the business section of Dartmouth  where Mr Lahey and Ricky had their final showdown in front of the SWAT.....fun times.


----------



## Island Ryhno (9 Jul 2005)

"Uh so what am I supposed to do now? Go to the UI or EI office or whatever the frick they call it now and say, hi my name is ahhh Bubbles and I collect shoppin' carts for a living, now gimme a check" I nearly die everytime I hear that!


----------



## Sf2 (11 Jul 2005)

I love Lahey's s*** analogies:

- We're sailing into a s***storm Randy, so haul in the jib before it gets covered in s***

- We're stuck in a s***icane, and Ricky's the low pressure centre!!!

- Do you know what a s***rope is Julien?  Its a rope, covered in s***, that criminals like try to hold on to, only to slide down, and get their hands covered in s***.

And "Rickyisms"

- Why the hell are you dressed like Indianapolis Jones?

- I dunno, play Diane Sawyer or something (to the Rush guy)

- I must be fire retarded or something.


----------



## Navalsnpr (11 Jul 2005)

The show is filmed on Bissett Road which is off Portland Street in the cole harbour area.

They have been there for over a year now. Rather than going into an existing trailer park, they have created their own.


----------



## matty101 (20 Nov 2005)

so who's your fav character on trailer park boys


----------



## purple peguin (20 Nov 2005)

I like em all!!!!! well bublbes is deffinenatly a pimp. Man that show just sets it up for us nova scotians pretty grand. Now its filmed in dartmouth and pretty much all over halifax. I thinik everyone should grow up like them! JK JK


----------



## HADES 1962 (20 Nov 2005)

got a cahnce to see it last year, the one where they bail Ricky outta jail on Christmas too friggin funny.
And Bubbles rocks (should be the next CDS)


----------



## Cpl.Caouette (21 Nov 2005)

absent_element said:
			
		

> not sure about location..I know its somewhere in the maritimes...
> 
> 
> I like Bubbles that guy cracks me up...."a dope shed is no place for a kitty"



Its "A dope trailer is no place for a kitty"



			
				absent_element said:
			
		

> lol...c'mon Ricky is just a dumbass...bubbles is the genious out of the three. (As far as smarts go on that show)
> 
> 
> See the one where Mr. Lahey (sp?) tells Julian to watch out for the crap hawks? Bubbles freaked out..."Oh no Julien the goddamn crap hawks are circling" omg I lauged my *** off.



It's Sh!t hawks

and if I do recall correctly, Mr. Lahey says "I'll have my eyes on you like a sh!thawk"


----------



## Springroll (21 Nov 2005)

When my sister was here this past July, I was able to get her this wonderful moment


----------



## PViddy (22 Nov 2005)

That was a very difficult poll.  they all make me howl!

cheers

PV


----------



## matty101 (22 Nov 2005)

I like lahey because he is always bring out the most funny moments with rickey, almost every good scene with ricky has without fail something to do with jim.


----------



## Seamus449 (22 Nov 2005)

TPB is one of the best things to come out of Nova Scotia, and I'm a proud resident of Lr. Sackville, the birthplace of the TPB. One of my teachers actually appeared on two different episode as a cop. Its why I wear my Bubs t-shirt as often as possible  ;D


----------



## Zartan (22 Nov 2005)

Can anyone tell me when the new season starts? Not next year, I hope...


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (22 Nov 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> When my sister was here this past July, I was able to get her this wonderful moment



Dammit Springroll, get ME a moment too! =D

I either want a shot with bubbles, each holding a kitty, both sitting in shopping carts. A shot of Julien and I, each with a rum and coke, standing on the hood of Cyrus' car, or myself and Ricky totally wrecked, lying in the middle of a gravel road... with 9mm in our belts.

STAND AND DELIVER!  ;D


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (4 Apr 2016)

Legit question-who in her military CoC thought it was ok for her to be in the trailer park boys? We can't talk about politics at work but she's allowed to be on this while in uniform? Makes sense

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/lucy-decoutere-trailer-park-boys-resigns-1.3518206


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (4 Apr 2016)

I assume she asked for permission to partake in a second job like anyone else can.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Apr 2016)

Not sure why this is in the PT section?

In any case, hopefully she'll never be a presiding officer at a summary trial. She's convicted her coworker without any sort of due process.


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Apr 2016)

http://www.ctvnews.ca/entertainment/lucy-decoutere-no-bad-feelings-between-actress-and-trailer-park-boys-cast-1.2844613

Seems she has been told by the Team!!


Lucy DeCoutere: 'No bad feelings' between actress and 'Trailer Park Boys' cast





_Lucy DeCoutere leaves a Toronto courthouse, on Thursday, March 24, 2016. (THE CANADIAN PRESS/Chris Young)
_

The Canadian Press 
Published Monday, April 4, 2016 12:42PM EDT 
Last Updated Monday, April 4, 2016 8:30PM EDT


Former "Trailer Park Boys" actress Lucy DeCoutere insists she remains friends with the cast and crew of the show she has resigned from despite saying her departure was linked to the arrest of a co-star in the U.S.
DeCoutere announced her resignation on Twitter on Saturday and said it was connected to one of the show's principal actors being charged with misdemeanour domestic battery a day earlier.
A publicist for the "Trailer Park Boys", however, reportedly said DeCoutere told the show's producer a few weeks ago that she would not be returning next season.
RELATED STORIES
Lucy DeCoutere quits 'Trailer Park Boys' after 'Bubbles' arrest
Late Sunday night, DeCoutere said it had been an "extremely tough" weekend.
"The TPB cast and crew are still my friends and there are no bad feelings between us," DeCoutere tweeted before adding. "I am floored by the hundreds of derogatory, cruel and heartless messages I've read. For those who are being kind? Rock on! You make TPB fun."
DeCoutere has become a well-known figure across the country after testifying against former CBC broadcaster Jian Ghomeshi at his sexual assault trial. He was found not guilty last month.
DeCoutere's co-star, Mike Smith, who played the character Bubbles on the cult comedy show, was arrested in Los Angeles on Friday, booked on suspicion of misdemeanour domestic battery and released hours later on bail.
He denied any wrongdoing in a written statement, saying the woman involved in the incident was a friend of his with whom he had a "loud and heated dispute."
"At no time did I assault her. I am not guilty of the misdemeanour charged against me," he said.
In the same statement, which was issued by the "Trailer Park Boys," a woman who says she was described as the alleged victim in the incident also denied the police allegations.
"It saddens me the way things are being reported and the way it was handled by the police," the woman is quoted as saying "At no point did I feel I was in danger, otherwise I would've called the police myself, which I did not. The police were called by others not present in the room who mistakenly perceived the argument to be something other than what it was."
After news of Smith's arrest surfaced, DeCoutere tweeted: "If I find out that somebody is abusive, I cut them out of my life" and then announced she was leaving the show.
Smith will return to a L.A. court on April 29 to face the charge.
"Trailer Park Boys" is about three petty felons living in a trailer park. The show appears on Netflix


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (4 Apr 2016)

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> I assume she asked for permission to partake in a second job like anyone else can.



Sure. But most second jobs aren't working on a show about drug addicts and criminals. Dont get me wrong.. I like the show and all, but its not exactly representative of military ethos


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Apr 2016)

Bird_Gunner45 said:
			
		

> Sure. But most second jobs aren't working on a show about drug addicts and criminals. Dont get me wrong.. I like the show and all, but its not exactly representative of military ethos



Oh stop.

First of all, I am sure she got permission, and the Military does not mind.

Gez, a bunch of matlock's on the fucking case.


----------

